

Boarduino + LCD + Ethernet + Temp monitoring  - monological
http://hackaday.com/2009/10/30/arduino-python-integration/

======
joshu
I really want to build temperature monitoring sensors, but this seems REALLY
expensive per-unit.

I was thinking xbee + the dalsemi temperature sensor. I don't think you even
need a cpu of any sort in there, since the xbee can do a little bit of the
work.

~~~
mbreese
Do you need them all in the same location? If so, you could use multiple
sensors per device. Or, leave out the LCD... once the device is working, you
shouldn't need any display. Or you could make that part modular and plug in an
LCD only when you need it.

We have some temp sensors setup to monitor the temp of our server rack (poorly
ventilated area), and the box we have takes 4 temp sensors (and a few
open/closed sensors like power/security). It cost us around $400 for the
entire setup. However, it looks like I could have made one for much less...

~~~
joshu
No, I'd like them to be distributed.

I'm pretty sure I can do them for less than $80/part...

